# Salary equivalent US moving to UAE



## Guest

I made $120,000.00 a year in Baton Rouge Louisiana in the US and I am aplying for a job in Fujairah. 
What salary I need to negotiate in US Dollars to work in Fujairah?
I appreciate your advice before I made a mistake and talk about money with the company.
Any tips?
Jacobus


----------



## mrbig

well it depends on a few things.
do you get
housing allowance
car allowance
all bills paid
school allowance if you have children

i would ask for around 80-90k for housing
12-15k for car 
pay bills
and 15k for school per child
all that is in usd/yearly

and for salary I would ask for at least 160k


----------



## buddyab

what is your work and your experionce


----------



## Guest

Jacobus601 said:


> I made $120,000.00 a year in Baton Rouge Louisiana in the US and I am aplying for a job in Fujairah.
> What salary I need to negotiate in US Dollars to work in Fujairah?
> I appreciate your advice before I made a mistake and talk about money with the company.
> Any tips?
> Jacobus


OK so basically I have to ask for US$160K/Year pluss $90K for housing pluss $15K
for car. Total compenzation package will be $265K/Year 
Is this Rights?

I'm a chemical engineer with 20+ years with a polymer specialization
[/QUOTE]


----------



## vincetruong

Jacobus601 said:


> I made $120,000.00 a year in Baton Rouge Louisiana in the US and I am aplying for a job in Fujairah.
> What salary I need to negotiate in US Dollars to work in Fujairah?
> I appreciate your advice before I made a mistake and talk about money with the company.
> Any tips?
> Jacobus


are you trying to compare your stateside taxable income to uae non-taxable income, adjusted for foreign income and housing exclusions? that is, you're looking for an equivalent package, adjusted for taxes?


----------



## Guest

What I really want is to have an idea how much salary I need to ask to work in UAE
I made $120,000 US Dollars in the US, I need advise how much to ask so I don't made the mistake to ask for too little or too much
Can somebody help me with this number?


----------



## vincetruong

you'd have to provide a little more info then in order for anyone to help. what job, industry, experience, qualifications, education, etc.


----------



## Guest

vincetruong said:


> you'd have to provide a little more info then in order for anyone to help. what job, industry, experience, qualifications, education, etc.


I'm a Product Development Manager with 20+ years experience formulation polyurethane foam system for different applications like refrigerators, pipe insulation, automotive etc. I'm chemical engineer with very specialize experience in Polyurethanes. I also have a Master in Marketing and Finances. I have experience starting manufacturing plants in the US and Mexico
I need a good advise what a person like me should ask to move to the UAE?
How much money a US engineer with 20 years experience can make in UAE per year?
It is customary to negotiate a car allowance and house allowance on top of the salary?
Thanks


----------



## vincetruong

. I have a friend who can help you.


----------



## Guest

Jacobus601 said:


> I want to move to Dubay


----------



## dizzyizzy

Jacobus601 said:


> Jacobus601 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to move to Dubay
> 
> 
> 
> Well, move to Dubai then
Click to expand...


----------

